# Telefunken Tkp2198 no enciende.



## CelsoSaia (Ago 5, 2013)

Hola todos:
Quería consultar sobre mi TV Telefunken TKP2198USM . Desde hace un tiempo atrás el tv de lo bien que funcionaba se apagaba lo mande al servís y me dijeron que no tenia nada.
Luego de un tiempo empezó a realizar lo mismo, se apagaba y para poder encenderlo nuevamente debía desconectarlo de la red eléctrica.
Pero en estos días se apago y por mas que lo desconecte no enciende.
Al quererlo encender produce un suave zumbido y el indicador (led) de encendido queda parpadeando y no enciende.
Yo creo que puede ser el flayback pero no estoy seguro. Si alguien me puede ayudar se los agradecería.
Saludos. ...


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 5, 2013)

Amigo, antes de sentenciar al fly-back, sera conveniente corroborar lo sig.
Si el equipo muestra parpadeos del LED piloto, averiguar, si la cantidad de destellos identifica un autodiagnostico como 1ra. instancia.
Luego, chequear todas las tensiones presentes en el secundario.
Segun sean los resultados se procedera.


----------

